# Lotion bar question



## Sondra

:help I guess I am really really dumb or behind the times :/
What the heck do you use these lotion bars for?
I think I really goofed up as I made some last night and put them in pretty little gold muffin cups. Now i don't know how anybody could use them or for what. Do I need to remelt this and put them in jars or something? What do you market them for?
I was making them to go along with say a gift pkg they are choc/rasberry, to have soap /lotion bars and something else like bath bombs/bottled lotion Now am thinking maybe this should be used like a perfume :crazy


----------



## Guest

You did it right  They are bars, like soap. But when you rub them on your skin they leave a softness like lotion. Man! thoses sound yummy!!! I wish you would have stayed in the swap 

Christy


----------



## Sondra

So do you use them in the bathtub? or massage or what ? I used the excess spills on my face and hands last night and went to bed tho greasy at first it is all soaked in now.


----------



## lynpea

I haven't made any, but it is on my list (my loooong list!). I have read that they go into twistup tubes and that they are used like lotion... just in a solid form. Your's sound wonderful!


----------



## Guest

Well.... You could use them any way you want to :biggrin I think they are good after a shower or bath. Or if your hands or feet feel chapped. I was thinking of formulating some like solid bath oil, or a bath melt, that you could drop into the tub as it would melt, soften the water and smell good.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

Well even tho these are in the mini muffin mold I think they might be a little too much oil dropped in the tub and too much to rub on after a shower so guess I will find something else to mold them in and remelt. UGGGGGG :duh


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure I understand :/ I can see how a bath melt would be a one use thing, but a lotion bar you would use oner and over. So they might not be to much for that? Or did you mean that your formula had too much oil and they felt too greasy?

Christy


----------



## Sondra

OK this is the recipe I used"Lotion Bar for Rich People Only"
2oz beeswax
3oz cocoa butter
2oz shea butter
1oz mango butter
4oz sweet almond oil
2 oz Vit E oil
1/3 cup cornstarch

I think either the tiny muffins are to big for one bath or two little for more baths. Also I hate bees wax as it sorta just sits there for a while if using as a lotion or hand cream but my old hands feel great this morning


----------



## kidsngarden

Lotion bars are like lip balm for the body. Which is why I called mine "hand and body balm" and some people would even use it on thier lips! I put mine in a half ounce twist tube.

I posted my recipe in the recipes section. It is not too oily at all.

Some people but it in tins, other in bars - less mess with the twist tubes I think!

Bethany


----------



## Sheryl

Okay, I'm confused. Not having made any lotion bars myself :help2 Sondra's lotion bar recipe....doesn't it need a preservative like lotion?

Sheryl


----------



## Guest

Since it has no water it does not need a preservative. Like Bethany's Whipped Shea, lotion bars are a great way to offer a preservative free lotion product 

Christy


----------



## Sheryl

:wow cool, I'll have to store that info in a great keeping place (somewhere other than my brain) I tend to forget things.

Sheryl :goat


----------



## Sondra

I think Bethany that these need to be in a twist tube and not a muffin. BUT I don't have any :blush


----------



## Sheryl

:help okay, since you aren't adding water and don't need a preservative, what if you used herb infused oil. You know oil that you infuse with like calendula or some other herb rosemary, lavender....do you need a preservative then? Don't you have to heat the oil you use when you put the herbs in it???? :help2

Thanks 

Sheryl


----------



## Guest

I do infusions with dried herbs that way I don't have to worry so much about mold and bacteria. I warm the oil with the herbs to 100* or so in a roaster oven for 24hrs to four weeks depending on how strong I want it. Then strain and keep in a dark place. If you use a crock pot use the lowest setting and check it often. Usually you can only leave the oils in the crock for 2-4 hrs with out overheating and burning the herbs. Guess how I know :nooo :blush 

Christy


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Hi Everyone,
I have one that I bought at the Saturday Market in Portland (run 2/3s of the year) sitting in front of me now. It has this ing. list
Shea Butter
Beeswax
Olive oil with Calendula, comfrey and chickweed
May contain perfumed or essential oil.

They are sold in a tin and does not say the weight, I payed $5. This is the second bar I have bought...I love them! My hand get really dry in the winter, sometimes they crack but with these my hands are MUCH better.


----------



## Kalne

SO, you pop it out of the tin, use it, then replace it. Does it end up icky looking? I purchased a couple tins to try this with a while back but I've never gotten around to it. I think I prefer the idea of a container to hold the bar as opposed to a push up tube. Reminds me too much of deodorant. LOL


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Kalne said:


> SO, you pop it out of the tin, use it, then replace it.


Exactly, they don't get ichy looking. Its a pretty firm bar, if its real cold it will take a few seconds of warming in your hand to get some on your hands.


----------



## Sondra

Tonya do you take it out of the tin to use or just wipe over it to get on your fingers?


----------



## Kalne

The instructions I was given said to make them in mini muffin pans and they would fit well in the tins to be taken out to use.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Yes , take out of the tin. Its just like using a bar of soap when washing your hands, rub it around in your hand then put it back in the tin and continue to rub your hand together to get the lotion evenly on your hands. It is a bit greasy at first but with a minute of rubbing it doesn't feel that way anymore, just softer hands =o) 
Both people I have let try mine have immediately given me a five dollar bill and asked me to buy one for them next time I go to the market.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

bayousome.com is selling tins just for this, or is going to they have been talking about this for weeks on his yahoo list. Sondra try a recipe without shea or just a 1/4 ounce for label appeal if you want to, otherwise with our heat they simply are to soft. Cocoa butter (undeoderized) make wonderful lotion bars without scent for us because it stays so hard. Vicki


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Yes they would be too soft in TX...in the summer here on our hottest days in the mid 90s it can get real soft. I left it in the car once and it wanted to squish in my hand.


----------



## Kalne

LOL I have to chuckle. I was asking for advice today on how to make my lip balms softer. They were perfect in the warmer weather but now that it is colder it doesn't glide on/soften on contact. I have to rub it over my lips a few time and would prefer not to. Sometimes I think I'd like warmer falls & winters.


----------

